# Questions regarding turning over rebuilt engine



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I had my 389 totally rebuilt about 5 years ago. Oil in pan was circulated by driving the oil pump with a heavy duty drill. Due to loosing my garage space work has stopped. Car was put in dry storage, which sometimes saw ambient temperatures in the high 80-90s. Until now I have not been able to work on my 65 GTO. Engine was never started, only turned over by hand. Cam etc was installed using assembly lube. I still do not want to start/break in the engine yet. I am installing the wiring and would like to check circuits as I go. I have only installed the ignition switch, battery cables and starter wires. Would it be OK to just bump the starter over a few times to make sure the wiring is correct? I do not want to damage valve train, cam etc. Please note the distributor, plug wires and coil have not been installed, therefore no chance of accidentally starting. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would put a breaker bar on the crank bolt, and turn it by hand first...plugs out, and a squirt of light oil down each hole....Eric


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*428*

My new 428 has been sitting for 4 months stretchwrapped. I'm wondering if I'm ok?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Crate motors sometimes sit for years.

I've started engines that have sat for over 20 years. On a long term engine I usually start by pulling the plugs and squirting trans fluid in the cylinders and let it sit for at least a couple of days. Then turn the engine over by hand with a breaker bar a couple of rotations. Fresh oil and filter, fresh gas (usually not from the tank if has sat with bad gas in it for more than 6 months)and then prelube with an old distributor shaft in a heavy duty 1/2" drill. New plugs and ignition components.

On a high perf motor the biggest thing to me is the valve springs. Usually a good idea to back off all the rocker arms if it is going to be sitting for a while. Then some engine fogging oil in the carb, intake and cylinders. I also prefer to prelube with the distributor out if possible before restarting.

If you want to check your ignition switch for starter operation maybe just pull the starter if you don't want the motor to turn over. Really should'nt hurt anything though.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

EP Goat said:


> My new 428 has been sitting for 4 months stretchwrapped. I'm wondering if I'm ok?


Off topic, EP Goat; is your GTO Warwick Blue or Chrystal Turquios? Pretty car either way! :cheers


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I have been turning engine over with a bar, I will add oil to the cylinders. I have an old distributor that I can use to prelube the engine. If I remember correctly all I have to do is remove the gear and chuck the points end into a heavy duty drill. Does it matter on the rotation? Also how long should I run the oil pump to ensure that I got oil running in all areas. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Counter-clock wise!


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Warwick Blue*

:cheers


ALKYGTO said:


> Off topic, EP Goat; is your GTO Warwick Blue or Chrystal Turquios? Pretty car either way! :cheers


#53 Pontiac code -Warwick Blue


----------

